# Is someone going to revive Miiverse, Wii U Chat and Nintendo TVii?



## NancyDS (Jan 17, 2019)

I have a question, is someone going to revive Miiverse, Wii U Chat and Nintendo TVii?

In my opinion, the Wii U forum of EMD (Emudesc) is not as active today, especially since after the death of Miiverse, Wii U Chat and Nintendo TVii, the Wii U forum of EMD was not so active after 7 November 2017, the day that Miiverse, Wii U Chat and Nintendo TVii closed.

Any person, Pretendo Network or a group that is reviving Miiverse, Wii U Chat and Nintendo TVii?


----------



## MikeyTaylorGaming (Jan 17, 2019)

Ultimate double post hahaha

I suppose someone could create a server to use for these. One may already exist. Someone is hosting one for the old Mario Kart Wii if I remember rightly!


----------



## Essasetic (Jan 17, 2019)

mikeyt1998 said:


> Ultimate double post hahaha
> 
> I suppose someone could create a server to use for these. One may already exist. Someone is hosting one for the old Mario Kart Wii if I remember rightly!


Wiimmfi it's called. It's been up for quite a while now.


----------



## NancyDS (Jan 17, 2019)

mikeyt1998 said:


> Ultimate double post hahaha
> 
> I suppose someone could create a server to use for these. One may already exist. Someone is hosting one for the old Mario Kart Wii if I remember rightly!


stop doing shitposting on the thread.

Good post


----------



## MAXLEMPIRA (Jan 17, 2019)

NancyDS said:


> stop doing shitposting on the thread.


Triple thread created with same topic... and then you're calling Shitposting?


----------



## Ethan34 (Jan 17, 2019)

yes i heard this sir @Eridion kiorai  is working on close trerm with the riiconnect34 team to provide the revival of many channels, including miiverse..!

https://gbatemp.net/threads/get-prepered-for-replacment-of-miiverse.484576/


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 17, 2019)

The Reverse project is currently trying to revive Miiverse. Not sure about the others though.


----------



## NancyDS (Jan 17, 2019)

Ethan34 said:


> yes i heard this sir @Eridion kiorai  is working on close trerm with the riiconnect34 team to provide the revival of many channels, including miiverse..!
> 
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/get-prepered-for-replacment-of-miiverse.484576/


Wii U Chat or Nintendo TVii?


----------



## Ethan34 (Jan 17, 2019)

NancyDS said:


> Wii U Chat or Nintendo TVii?


as i do the mention in the previous post; i quote: "Miiverse".


----------



## NancyDS (Jan 17, 2019)

Who will revive Wii U Chat and Nintendo TVii?


----------



## Ethan34 (Jan 17, 2019)

NancyDS said:


> Who will revive Wii U Chat and Nintendo TVii?


None as far as i do be aware of, but may be you in the future?


----------



## NancyDS (Jan 17, 2019)

Ethan34 said:


> None as far as i do be aware of, but may be you in the future?


It will not be me who will restore Wii U Chat or Nintendo TVii, but someone, Pretendo Network or a group, many people miss the Wii U Chat or the Nintendo TVii, all depending on someone, Pretendo Network or a group.






Goodbye annoying error 102-2882, when we restore the Wii U Chat in the future.

Because nobody wants to revive Wii U Chat or Nintendo TVii?


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Jan 17, 2019)

there isn't too much of a point for the other online services to be up, plenty of alternatives. Same could be said for miiverse of course but that has a direct tie to the system and games and is overall a feature more people would want. Not that the other two could never happen but it's not likely.


----------



## NancyDS (Jan 17, 2019)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> there isn't too much of a point for the other online services to be up, plenty of alternatives. Same could be said for miiverse of course but that has a direct tie to the system and games and is overall a feature more people would want. Not that the other two could never happen but it's not likely.


Wii U Chat is easy to program and it would take 3 days to recreate it for its easy reverse engineering.

Do not you think?


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Jan 17, 2019)

I'm not going to say I know how easy it would be, but if it's easy and you want it you should make it happen. Or maybe there is somebody else that knows it's easy and wants to do it. But as of now I don't really see it happening.


----------



## FunkyKang (Jan 17, 2019)

yes


----------



## NancyDS (Jan 17, 2019)

Because you did not vote Wii U Chat in the thread poll?


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 17, 2019)

No. Hate all of them. Dont like them.


----------



## bungboi (Jan 17, 2019)

NancyDS said:


> stop doing shitposting on the thread.


What shitposting? You asked a question and he answered by saying that a server may already exist.
Also, I've heard of a few Miiverse revival projects, such as Reverse, but I'm not too sure about the progress of that

EDIT: Quoted wrong post


----------



## NancyDS (Jan 17, 2019)

bungboi said:


> What shitposting? You asked a question and he answered by saying that a server may already exist.
> Also, I've heard of a few Miiverse revival projects, such as Reverse, but I'm not too sure about the progress of that
> 
> EDIT: Quoted wrong post


crossed out.


----------



## Ryccardo (Jan 17, 2019)

NancyDS said:


> and Nintendo TVii?


Ah, it ever launched?


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 18, 2019)

As mentioned before Reverse is an option for Miiverse, but requires RedNAND. 

Didn't even know the chat was discontinued. Never knew Tvii was a thing till earlier this month.

Tvii would have legality issues tied to reviving it would it not?


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 18, 2019)

Have you noticed about @NancyDS and his or her way to talk?
It constantly repeat ''tvii, miiverse and wiiu chat'' instead of refering them as ''they'' or ''them''
It becomes a bit annoying...


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 18, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> It constantly repeat


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 18, 2019)

Oh great, another Nancy thread filled with her usual stupidity
*grabs popcorn*


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 18, 2019)

Another NancyDS thread


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 18, 2019)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Another NancyDS thread
> View attachment 155458


New hawt avy


----------



## depaul (Jan 18, 2019)

Hi @NancyDS you ask a lot about the Wii U.
The Wii U is officially a dead console: Whether you accept it "as is", or you move on to a last-gen console.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 18, 2019)

depaul said:


> Hi @NancyDS you ask a lot about the Wii U.
> The Wii U is officially a dead console: Whether you accept it "as is", or you move on to a last-gen console.


Actually, wii u is a great console for emulator and such homebrew
But asking for things like xb360 emulator...
Thats too much lol...


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 18, 2019)

depaul said:


> Hi @NancyDS you ask a lot about the Wii U.
> The Wii U is officially a dead console: Whether you accept it "as is", or you move on to a last-gen console.



Hi! My name is _opinion_, you may not know me as I usually _keep to myself_.


----------



## NancyDS (Jan 18, 2019)

depaul said:


> Hi @NancyDS you ask a lot about the Wii U.
> The Wii U is officially a dead console: Whether you accept it "as is", or you move on to a last-gen console.


No, Wii U is not dead, it was updated on September 4, 2018, which is firmware version 5.5.3 of the Wii U console, about 5 months ago, which gave improvements in system stability and Ultra-support. HD (4K), we believe, not only that, Pretendo Network is here to give the Wii U console more life by being a customized Nintendo Network server.

As was RiiConnect24 and Wiimmfi on Wii and DreamPi on Dreamcast.


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 18, 2019)

NancyDS said:


> No, Wii U is not dead, it was updated on September 4, 2018, which is firmware version 5.5.3 of the Wii U console, about 5 months ago, which gave improvements in system stability and Ultra-support. HD (4K), we believe, not only that, Pretendo Network is here to give the Wii U console more life by being a customized Nintendo Network server.
> 
> As was RiiConnect24 and Wiimmfi on Wii and DreamPi on Dreamcast.


5.5.3 didn't give the console 4K support. What are you on about?


----------



## Shadowfied (Jan 18, 2019)

NancyDS said:


> Wii U Chat is easy to program and it would take 3 days to recreate it for its easy reverse engineering.
> 
> Do not you think?


How do YOU, NancyDS, who has not developed anything but brain tumors in others Tempers' heads, estimate such a RE project?


----------



## NancyDS (Jan 18, 2019)

smileyhead said:


> 5.5.3 didn't give the console 4K support. What are you on about?


It is a hoax, the Wii U could support 4K, unless someone believes an adapter such as Wii2HDMI to convert the 720p / 1080p (HD) input of the Wii U to 4K (Ultra-HD), we believe.


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 18, 2019)

NancyDS said:


> It is a hoax, the Wii U could support 4K, unless someone believes an adapter such as Wii2HDMI to convert the 720p / 1080p (HD) input of the Wii U to 4K (Ultra-HD), we believe.


Who is "we?"


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 18, 2019)

NancyDS said:


> and Ultra-support. HD (4K),


----------



## SG854 (Jan 18, 2019)

NancyDS said:


> It is a hoax, the Wii U could support 4K, unless someone believes an adapter such as Wii2HDMI to convert the 720p / 1080p (HD) input of the Wii U to 4K (Ultra-HD), we believe.


You got it reversed. 4K TV can support Wii U.


----------



## NancyDS (Jan 18, 2019)

Create this thread because many people miss the Wii U online services such as Miiverse, Wii U Chat and Nintendo TVii.

Therefore, someone like Pretendo Network or a group, will have to relive those online services of the console.

because they were discontinued by Nintendo on November 7, 2017.

We will emphasize the reasons for the discontinuance of its services:

Miiverse, Miiverse is believed to be closed for its little use, according to my cousin, although this conclusion is shit, on the Internet there are many reasons why Miiverse closed, many say that the Wii U sales were very low and others say that hill by many users of the Social Network of Nintendo they moved to platforms of social networks like Facebook, Twitter and Google+, which are much better than Miiverse and that's why it closed.

Wii U Chat, thinks that Wii U Chat hill because they are little and could easily video-chat on Facebook, on their mobile or tablet and therefore closed this service.

Nintendo TVii, it is believed that Nintendo TVii closed in North America and Japan to make way for the television services of the console, such as Netflix, Hulu Plus, Amazon Instant Video and Crunchyroll, while Europe and Oceania was canceled by numerous television services in both continents and the icon of the System Menu of that region was removed to make way for the closure of the service.


----------



## Shadowfied (Jan 18, 2019)

NancyDS said:


> Miiverse, Miiverse is believed to be closed for its little use, according to my cousin, although this conclusion is shit, on the Internet there are many reasons why Miiverse closed, many say that the Wii U sales were very low and others say that hill by many users of the Social Network of Nintendo they moved to platforms of social networks like Facebook, Twitter and Google+, which are much better than Miiverse and that's why it closed.


You do realize you just argued for the exact same point right? What you're saying is that there was low usage, so I guess it isn't shit after all.


----------



## depaul (Jan 18, 2019)

E-ZombieHERO said:


> Hi! My name is _opinion_, you may not know me as I usually _keep to myself_.


I'm trying to remind the OP of obvious facts since that member in particular is going to make me suicide... He always fantasizes about the Wii U doing too many things (emulators, reviving stuff...) So I had to remind him to be realistic... Now of course I love the Wii U myself and prefer it to any other console.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 18, 2019)

depaul said:


> I'm trying to remind the OP of obvious facts since that member in particular is going to make me suicide... He always fantasizes about the Wii U doing too many things (emulators, reviving stuff...) So I had to remind him to be realistic... Now of course I love the Wii U myself and prefer it to any other console.



I'm trying to remind you that you sound like a  pessimist. 

Just because new things aren't being released every week or even month for that matter doesn't mean you aren't still spreading uneeded negativity.

Why don't you remind yourself of how to be realistic before telling others how to?


----------



## depaul (Jan 18, 2019)

This:


NancyDS said:


> I have a question, is someone going to revive Miiverse, Wii U Chat and Nintendo TVii?
> 
> In my opinion, the Wii U forum of EMD (Emudesc) is not as active today, especially since after the death of Miiverse, Wii U Chat and Nintendo TVii, the Wii U forum of EMD was not so active after 7 November 2017, the day that Miiverse, Wii U Chat and Nintendo TVii closed.
> 
> Any person, Pretendo Network or a group that is reviving Miiverse, Wii U Chat and Nintendo TVii?





depaul said:


> Hi @NancyDS you ask a lot about the Wii U.
> The Wii U is officially a dead console: Whether you accept it "as is", or you move on to a last-gen console.



Ironically, my post is very straight realistic!


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 19, 2019)

I am making this thread into a Spiderman thread


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 19, 2019)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I am making this thread into a Spiderman thread
> View attachment 155497


I'm making this into a Spiderman pointing at Spiderman thread lol.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 19, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> I'm making this into a Spiderman pointing at Spiderman thread lol.
> View attachment 155498


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 19, 2019)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 155499


Challenge accepted


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 19, 2019)

Hey VinsCool


----------



## Skittyusedcovet (Jan 19, 2019)

I thought this was funny. I had to post it. Im sorry.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 19, 2019)

The ultimate Spiderman pointing at Spiderman pic (sadly I fear not many will understand why)


----------



## Skittyusedcovet (Jan 19, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> The ultimate Spiderman pointing at Spiderman pic (sadly I fear not many will understand why)
> 
> View attachment 155505



Are they the voice actors from the tv series or different tv eras. I know there was one from the 90s I watched. I just know there is a lot of versions of spiderman.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 19, 2019)

Skittyusedcovet said:


> Are they the voice actors from the tv series or different tv eras. I know there was one from the 90s I watched. I just know there is a lot of versions of spiderman.


The man on the left is Yuri Lowenthal voice of Spiderman in video games. The man on the right is the current voice of Spiderman in cartoons Robbie Daymond.


----------



## Skittyusedcovet (Jan 19, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> The man on the left is Yuri Lowenthal voice of Spiderman in video games. The man on the right is the current voice of Spiderman in cartoons Robbie Daymond.



Ahh! Thats really neat. That most recent Spiderman game that came out had I think it was a dlc costume from the Spiderman show I grew up watching. I thought it was the most amazing thing I ever saw before. My significant other is lucky owning it and showed it to me. I remember watching @Chary play it on the temp stream on twitch before. Such an amazing looking game.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 19, 2019)

depaul said:


> Ironically, my post is very straight realistic!



So now you speak for all future development over everything? Mind you PSP was "dead" for years before Yu-Gi-Oh! Tag Force Special and Summon Knight V released for it.

Fact is the scenes dead here on gbatemp, not every where else. There's still work going on with Reverse, Pretendont, Nintendont MMmod, RetroArch, a plug-in system, WiiXplorer U backporting Switch Hombrew and a Super Mario Vita Port.

More focus is on Switch because it's virgin territory and people have yet to actually let it sink in, it's the same damn thing they already bitched about with Wii U, but now your paying extra for it, because you've never heard of a 3DS.

Not to mention there's nothing wrong with the OP being optimistic about something they like, if you don't like their posts don't read or reply.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 19, 2019)

This is supposed to be a Spiderman thread


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 19, 2019)

Lilith Valentine said:


> This is supposed to be a Spiderman thread
> View attachment 155525



I'm supposed to care?


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 19, 2019)

E-ZombieHERO said:


> I'm supposed to care?


Once declared, a Spiderman thread must be prepared. Thems the laws around these here parts.


----------



## depaul (Jan 19, 2019)

Ok I recognize my fault.

YES! THERE WILL BE!! I want someone to revive Wiiu chat, and miiverse, and Tvii !! (Who wouldn't anyway?) I also want that someone adds 4k support for wii u and create Dreamcast emuator, ...etc.

/End of sarcasm


----------



## Skittyusedcovet (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 20, 2019)

depaul said:


> Ok I recognize my fault.



Obviously you do not, and never will. You're just bitching about OP. Don't rule shit out, is the bottom line.

You think someone down the road is gonna give a fuck that the scene "died" when they hack their consoles?

If I could dev personally I wouldn't give a fuck what year it was or how old the console in question is, that's just bullshit laziness.

It's about being in the realm of possibility for the hardware not timeframe.

So have fun with your online suicide threats. There's alway alway going to be someone interested like it or lump it.


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 21, 2019)

E-ZombieHERO said:


> So have fun with your online suicide threats.


The fuck?


----------



## depaul (Jan 21, 2019)

E-ZombieHERO said:


> Obviously you do not, and never will. You're just bitching about OP. Don't rule shit out, is the bottom line.
> 
> You think someone down the road is gonna give a fuck that the scene "died" when they hack their consoles?
> 
> ...



CALM DOWN. You know, I was talking to the OP. My advise about WiiU's end of lifespan is still valid regardless if it offended anyone.

And for God's sake I'm not against developing for dead consoles. I never said that. This discussion simply leads to nothing (!)


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 21, 2019)

We need Thanos to save us from NancyDS.


----------



## HateShippings1 (Jan 21, 2019)

_Miiverse Sucks_


----------



## V10lator (Jan 3, 2020)

NancyDS said:


> Wii U Chat is easy to program and it would take 3 days to recreate it for its easy reverse engineering.


I could have a look but only if you provide me with the reverse-engineered stuff. I won't even try to reverse-engineer a dead service.


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 3, 2020)

V10lator said:


> I could have a look but only if you provide me with the reverse-engineered stuff. I won't even try to reverse-engineer a dead service.


She doesn't know what she's talking about. She hasn't reverse-engineered anything.
Also, nice necrobump.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 3, 2020)

It's the Edge of the Forum, don't take anything seriously in here.
Besides, this thread doesn't serve a purpose anymore.


----------

